# Anyone ever try to smoke duck?



## AllenOK

I was just thinking about this at work.  Duck has a lot of fat, that smoking would help to render that fat, while the meat stays nice and moist.


----------



## Raine

We have smoked them, mostly for other folks.  It should be ok.


----------



## crmos8

Wasn't really smoked, but I did a duck Beer Can Chicken style using raspberry iced tea for the liquid with Chambord added.  Served with a raspberry/balsamic reduction.  Turned out quite well.


----------



## Chef Wil

I have used a recipe I found years ago, either Peter Yan's cookbooks or Ming's Blue Ginger cookbook that uses tea to smoke duck. Comes out moist and very tasty


----------



## buckytom

crmos8 said:
			
		

> Wasn't really smoked, but I did a duck Beer Can Chicken style using raspberry iced tea for the liquid with Chambord added. Served with a raspberry/balsamic reduction. Turned out quite well.


 
wow does this sound good.  could you post the recipe if possible please crmos8? i had something like this once in a restaurant in new hope pa.. the duck breast was sliced, and served over mesculun with goat cheese, and the balsamic/raspberry reduction drizzled over top.
i'm not allowed to make duck at home anymore (stinky fatty smell permeated the house), but i'd like to try it with chicken. 

allen, i searched a little and found what looks like a good and easy recipe for smoked/bbq'd duck. i might be able to make this since it is made outdoors (if i take the grill to the end of the backyard)

cherrywood smoked duck

 3 ea Young ducks, quartered or halved           
      1 c  red wine
      1 ts ginger, fresh, grated
      1 ts Dry mustard
    1/4 c brown sugar

Trim off fat and smoke duck for 2 or 3 hours using cherry wood for fuel.

Remove from smoker and marinate ducks in the mixture overnight.

 Barbeque until done, 45 - 60 minutes.  Baste with marinade while broiling.

credit:  Luhr-Jensen


----------



## crmos8

More than happy to post the BC Duck recipe.  I'm assuming that everyone is familiar with Raichlen's BCC procedure.  I used Lipton raspberry iced tea in the can with about 1 oz. of Chambord added.  The duck was rubbed with evoo, s&p.  The reduction was about equal parts of seedless red raspberry preserves and balsamic vinegar and another shot of Chambord with a little s&p added and was made on the gasser's side burner.  Reduce it down till it coats a spoon, and then correct the sweet/sour to your liking.   Grill temp was at around 275 at first with smoke supplied by grapevine trimmings for 30 min., and then raised to 325 to finish cooking and crisp skin, bird was pulled at 160 internal, about 1 1/2 hr. total cooking time.  There were no leftovers....


----------



## IcyMist

To be honest, I have only had duck once.....and once was enough.  I don't know if it was because it was glazed in an orange sauce (am not a sweet sauce lover) or if it was the duck, but it was greasy and I did not enjoy it at all.  I think I am a chicken lover at heart.


----------



## mudbug

crmos8, I must make your duck for HH's birthday next month.  He loves duck and rarely gets to hunt anymore, so domestic duck will do, but boy oh boy - those liquid and reduction ideas.........

thanks so much.


----------



## AdobeFX

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about this at work. Duck has a lot of fat, that smoking would help to render that fat, while the meat stays nice and moist.


 
Duck is easy to overcook no matter how you cook or smoke it unless you've done it 100 times. If it's undercooked it's greasy and mushy, if it's over cooked it's dry and hard. Duck needs that happy medium or an appitite that does care what it's eating.

Try smoking a pheasant first. The smoke compliments the meat much better. I've done both and pheasant is just 10 times better smoked.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

I have smoked duck over pecan wood and had very good results. The fat in the duck kept the meat nice and moist and even though it was _technically_ overdone (at least...to MY taste) it was still very tasty. Just make sure to use a large drip pan. I didn't and lost a lot of fat...a crime with duck.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about this at work.  Duck has a lot of fat, that smoking would help to render that fat, while the meat stays nice and moist.



I tried to smoke a cigarette once, about 35 years or so ago.  I coughed and found it foul tasting and very iritating to my throat.  About 2 puffs was all I could handle.  I don't think I could smoke a duck.

How do you do it?  Do you just decapitate, pull out the guts, and light its tail on fire, then breath through the hollowed out neck?  Is it better to dry the foul fowl, or does the steaming juice help the flavor?  I think it would be very entertaining, watching you smoke the duck.  C'mon everybody.  Let's cheer him on. 

Allen; go go go go go go go go ...  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BubbaGourmet

GW;

    The actual smoking it is no big prob. Keeping it lit can be tough.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Don't know what kind of smoker you have Allen .... if it's something like a Brinkman's water smoker - no problem since the fat will fall into the water pan. If you're using something like a Webber charcoal setup ... you want to put a drip pan under the duck and bank the coals on either side of it - duck has a lot of fat that will cause a lot of flare-ups if it drips directly on the coals.


----------



## BlueCat

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I tried to smoke a cigarette once, about 35 years or so ago. I coughed and found it foul tasting and very iritating to my throat. About 2 puffs was all I could handle. I don't think I could smoke a duck.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Don't you mean fowl tasting?  

BC


----------



## AllenOK

Goodweed, please don't give me anymore ideas!  ROFL!!  "Smoking" a duck like a cig!  I don't smoke cigs, so I didn't think about that!

I've got some pics posted of my grill on another thread (unless I just deleted them from my web-hosting).  I use the offset method, and have a drip pan underneath when I do smoke something.

I posted this and the Beef Chuck thread mainly to see if anyone else has thought of it.  I haven't tried it yet.  Maybe one day here soon, if I can get a little extra money up.  Otherwise, I'll just stick to pork butt, as my family loves that stuff!


----------



## Constance

Goodweed, some people will smoke anything. My husband even smokes turkeys.


----------



## davethecook

*smoking duck*

I love smoked duck... but I'm thinking about curing it like moroccan lemons... in sugar and salt.  Maybe a really concentrated maple syrup brine... then cold smoke it over alder wood.  Any thoughts?


----------



## AllenOK

I've never tried anything like that, although I've heard of the preserved lemons before.  If you give it a try, let us know how it turned out.


----------



## phinz

BubbaGourmet said:
			
		

> GW;
> 
> The actual smoking it is no big prob. Keeping it lit can be tough.



That's 'cause it always gets the papers wet.


----------



## Constance

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I tried to smoke a cigarette once, about 35 years or so ago.  I coughed and found it foul tasting and very iritating to my throat.  About 2 puffs was all I could handle.  I don't think I could smoke a duck.
> 
> How do you do it?  Do you just decapitate, pull out the guts, and light its tail on fire, then breath through the hollowed out neck?  Is it better to dry the foul fowl, or does the steaming juice help the flavor?  I think it would be very entertaining, watching you smoke the duck.  C'mon everybody.  Let's cheer him on.



GW, some people will smoke anything they can get ahold of.


----------



## shannon in KS

Well, after reading the thread title several times, and smiling ornrily and refraining from posting, I HAD to look...... and yup, seems to be a few others had the same thought I did!!! hahahaahaha!  I can barely smoke a cigarette myself, too, let alone birds of flight!  ROFLMAO goodweed, bubba, and bluecat!

To the real subject, I had baked duck one time, didn't like it, but I would try it smoked- I might like it then!


----------

